# Can you start Blood Angels with AOBR?



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

After many days of quiet comtemplation and meditation, I finally decide to play space marines!(yay!) I am kind of torn between Blood Angels and Ultramarines, and no I have not purchase the codex for them both as I have not decide which chapter to play.

What are your guys view on blood angels and ultramarines? And can a Blood angel army field an ironclad or venerable dreadnought?

And also is there any difference of the models besides the color you paint for the terminator and space marine squads if you were to start bloodangels with AOBR instead of space marines?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Blood Angels can't field Venerable or Iron Clad dreads, they have Furioso and Death Company Dreads instead. 

You can easily paint up the AoBR box as Blood Angels especially if you buy a Death Company or Sanguinary Guard box as well as they have plenty of spare bits to bling up your normal dudes with.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

You can use the marines that comes with AoBR both for Ultras and BA. They are "standard" units for both armies. And no Ironclad/Venerable Dreads for Blood Angels. They have some other types as Furioso, DeathCompany or Librarian Dreads. But what chapter to choose ? You should get a look into the Codexes at Your Local Game Shop and maybe then decide.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Blood angels dont have access to ironclads or venerable dreads, but instead use regular dreads, furioso dreads and death company dreads, (doesnt mean you cant use the venerable dread kit for your dreads,) tac squads and terminators are the same.

As for ultras there ok if slightly boring(in my opinion) they use the vanilla dex, the thing with the vanilla dex is it applies to almost all chapters, so you dont have to paint them ultras(just because there on the box front). 

Blood Angels are more exciting and darker they also have access to some interesting eqiupment( i want to start them myself but i want to finish my other stuff first)
but ultimately its up to you, what attracts you more?


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

So I can actually use ALL my units in my AOBR set for BA? (ALL the space marine units including terminators)

I like the back story of both almost equally, me being a fan of dragon age, the BA strongly reminds me of grey wardens... oh well but I like the ultramarines back story alot too, and despite negative reviews I actually found the 'Ultramarines' Movie rather entertaining.

The thing is that there seem to be way too muhc people playing SM, but due to the recent unexplained vampire craze over the world, I am slightly put off by the Red Thirst of BA and I do no like the new Sanguinary Guards with wings, it is.....weird. But the gun ship and death company looks really cool...


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Vokshev said:


> oh well but I like the ultramarines back story alot too, and despite negative reviews I actually found the 'Ultramarines' Movie rather entertaining.
> 
> The thing is that there seem to be way too muhc people playing SM, but due to the recent unexplained vampire craze over the world, I am slightly put off by the Red Thirst of BA and I do no like the new Sanguinary Guards with wings, it is.....weird. But the gun ship and death company looks really cool...


first off, good on you! i liked the movie as well! 

second of all, welcome to heresy!

and finaly back on topic 
i'd recomend you go off and look at the codex for both armies first, look at all the nice pictures, read about some of the units and get a feel for them. it really is up to you.

you seem to be favoring the blood angels in what you talk about. also if its just the wings you dont like on the sanguinary guard, use regular jump packs.
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/ will usualy have what you need for the other back packs.

although i do have a small space marine force using the space marine codex, i will admit they can be abit 'bland' or 'stock'.

but, again, the best we can really do is tell you about the armies, the desicion is ultimately up to you.


blood angels: very fast and assaulty army, hard to sontroll some aspects of this army and so can be challenging to get used to.
ultramarines: more balanced, good all rounders. alot easier to get to get to grips with since they do play alot more streight foreward. which is why alot of people pick them as their first army.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

I cannot seem to find the 'Space marine captain' of AOBR in either of the army lists of BA and SM, can SM field the regular dreadnaught and te space marine captain?

The most important quest is that are all the units in AOBR usable in BA? and why would anyone choose to use a regular dreadnaught over a furioso or death company dreadnaught?


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

BA need lots of guys in jumpack! better is to buy their own battleforce for the same prince as the AOBR

AOBR is great to your blood angels because they come with cheap terminators and well tactic, the dreadnought could be used as common dread


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

Luisjoey said:


> BA need lots of guys in jumpack! better is to buy their own battleforce for the same prince as the AOBR
> 
> AOBR is great to your blood angels because they come with cheap terminators and well tactic, the dreadnought could be used as common dread


What do you mean by cheap tactic? you mean the 10 tactical space marines in AOBR?


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

And what do you mean by alot of jump packs? If I recall correctly....even blood angel tactical space marines can wear jumps pack, you meant to say as BA I will need alot of assault squad?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

The BA can use Assault Marines as a troop choice as well as tactical and scouts. The C:SM has more flexibility as far as using chapter traits IE: Army wide fleet, stubborn, your entire army able to outflank, things of this nature. The BA have their own perks in guys like The Game Genie (Mephiston), Astorath, The Sangiunor, and all Rhino chassis vehicles being fast. 

I started off using C:SM as I was unaware of the existence of a BA codex. It was in PDF when I started. I painted all my guys in Blood Ravens colors and when I heard about the BA codex coming out I was ecstatic, because I love the RAS. It is a more natural fit to my play style. Play around with both and see which one fits you better.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! now about that space marine captain...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Not sure what the question is ... if you are looking for the Cappy he is a SM Captain with a PW.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you need a Warhammer 40K rulebook/templates, etc. or do you already have those?


If no, then AoBR is the way to go as it includes that stuff + models you'll need. You can either spend $57.75 for the main rulebook in hardback + $8.25 for the templates + 37.25 for a 10 man tactical squad, etc. etc., or $90.00 to get it all. 








*OR*











Helpful hints:

*Hint #1:* Find someone else starting the game who wants to play orks. Each buy an AoBR set, give him the orks, have him give you the marines. In the end you pay for one box set, get a rulebook, 20 tactical marines, 2 dreadnoughts, 10 terminators, and 2 captains. Next pick up the BA codex and two razorbacks (don't glue the top "doors" on, and you'll be able to swap out the top to field either a rhino or razorback. -- the kit comes with the parts to make either). Until you can pick up two terminator heavy weapons bits don't glue the right arms on for 2 of your termies, and just proxy the heavy weapon you want on your terminator squads. Everyone I know would be ok with this, especially since you're starting out. Once you acquire the ones you like from the net, a local FLGS bitz swap (if your store does that), or just trading/buying them from a fellow gamer you can paint them up and attach them to your termies with glue or magnets.

For the price of one AoBR, the BA codex, and two razorbacks you'll have a nice little force to start with for pretty cheap.


*Hint #2:* If no one is into starting orks, buy AoBR and then look to unload the orks on ebay. You wont get much for them, but you'll be able to recoup some of the AoBR cost in doing this and use the money to purchase more BA kits. 


*Hint #3:* Check out the Space Marine Army list for BA army lists to look over and see veteran player lists or comments as to army composition etc. This will help you immeasurably when planning the direction you want to take your army. Check out the space marine tactics and general tactics sections as well to gain helpful hints on how to play the game.

SM army list link: http://heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=139 

SM tactics link: http://heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=242

General tactics link: http://heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=15



.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the AoBR Captain is just a generic "Captain" found in the HQ section of the book, i find that most people run him with a Relic Blade.

the most generic HQ options you will find in any Space Marine army (other than CSM) are Librarians (libby), Chaplains, & Captains...other nicknames exist but i just use "Libby", "Chappy", "Capy" - yes very stupid i know.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Fallen said:


> the AoBR Captain is just a generic "Captain" found in the HQ section of the book, i find that most people run him with a Relic Blade.
> 
> the most generic HQ options you will find in any Space Marine army (other than CSM) are Librarians (libby), Chaplains, & Captains...other nicknames exist but i just use "Libby", "Chappy", "Capy" - yes very stupid i know.


i would point out that csm infact do have librarians, they are just called sorcorers.

Anyway, dont get put of by the crappy version of vampires from the twilight saga(emo vamp lame) the blood angels have good fluff, red can be fun to paint and they have some nice units like death company.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ummm regular dreadnoughts are awesome heavy support tank hunters.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I was thinking of making a BA successor chapter called the Blood Serpents (not taken....right?) and using the BA dex (the new units REALLY got me thinking....especially the Stormraven) so I can't take venerables (I dont anyway) but I can still take devestators right? because other than that I'm good.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

yes you can take devs.

Just to make it easy, Blood Angels have access to almost all of whats in the vanilla codex bar; 
the special characters in the vanilla dex(obvious really lol), Chapter Master, Command Squad, Master of the Forge, Venerable dread, Ironclad dread, Legion of the damned, Thunderfire Cannon and the landspeeder storm.

The best thing to do is buy the codex itll tell you all you need to know.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

BAs Assault Marines are Troops.

Also Storm Raven sucks I dislike it, go ultramarines I regret not going with them Calgar is a beast Dante doesn't even get Eternal Warrior or God of War.


----------



## Narik (May 25, 2010)

Generally Blood angels are more of an assault army. Though I think tactical squads are overlooked by a lot of blood angel players. The Blood Angel battle force may come with a lot of gear. But you still have to buy the templates, dice and rulebooks to play.

I bought an Assault on black reach box but found it annoying that they aren't the same type of marines/terminators in the box sets. (They're a lot easier to assemble and don't have nearly as much customization options.)

But if you only want models that' you'll use, go with the blood angels battle force and buy the codex/templates/dice.

-Narik


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

*Black Reach Space Marines*

Black Reach Box set Comes with Captain, 5 Standard Termanators, 10 Man tactical Squad and a Basic Dreadnought with Multimelta .... all Standard to any Space Marine Army .. from there there are tons special characters and Squads/Vehicles that make each more Diffrent. Blood Angel just came out with New Codex, and Models so there will be tons them out there, Ive Been BA since 2nd Edition ad Love them, But I also Play Org and IG ... as for Space Marines, Ultra Marines are a More Basic army, Space Wolves are Nasty also, and Dark Angels are more a Fast Bike/Skimmer army, Plus you can Always pain the Marines anyway color you like and use any Codex for them, Most will let you Proxy stuff for game play so get Black Reach try a Basic Ultra Marine army, then read up on the space marine specialy squads from all the Space Marine Familys and deside if your a In your face, Utility or ranged player and make your choice then. PS if get the black reach set you get the templates, dice and rule book also PLUS Orc Boss, Nobz, Boys and 3 Koptas that you can try out & or Trade for more Marines 8)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I think the Assault on Black Reach box is a worthwhile investment for any Space Marine player. You may phase elements of it out of your army over time-- namely, the Captain, who doesn't have the most ideal weapons loadout-- but you'll always use Tactical Squads (or you should-- Blood Angels can get away with skipping them, but I think that's a mistake), and the Terminators can be equipped with different weapons if you've got a friend with some spare parts handy, so they'll always be useful too. The dreadnought with the multi-melta is hit or miss, but you can always replace the multi-melta arm later with something else.

Certainly, a solid foundation to the army is going to be Assault on Black Reach, a Blood Angels Battleforce, and another Assault Squad box (the magic number for squad sizes is 10, except for terminators. Always always.) You'll have a solid 1500-point-ish core that you can start to play around with and expand with the specialist units, heroes, and different weapons.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

Why don't people playing BA like tactical space marines?

Though I could field a dreadnaught, but wouldn't it looks weird with the default space marines engravings on the armor?


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

Nah the Black Reach Dread is Fine, its Generic Space marine Emblems not of any Specific Army, and works well for the Regular Dread, I converted mine into a Gun Dread Using a Aegis Defince Line Set, 2 Twin Linked Auto cannons are pretty Nice for ranged fire power.

Blackreach Marines









Like this one









:wink: Dicebucket gives a 35% Discount :wink:
http://www.dicebucket.com/servlet/StoreFront

and k: Ebay has tons Stuff cheap. k:


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

Pearlay said:


> Nah the Black Reach Dread is Fine, its Generic Space marine Emblems not of any Specific Army, and works well for the Regular Dread, I converted mine into a Gun Dread Using a Aegis Defince Line Set, 2 Twin Linked Auto cannons are pretty Nice for ranged fire power.
> 
> Blackreach Marines
> 
> ...



I though since BA and SM have different codex, BA isn't exactly the same space marines as space marines...if you get what I mean.

Is your conversion for that dread legal? I can't seem to find that weapon in the codex.



And also why does that AOBR dreadnaught have different insignias compared to the normal ones you buy? what is it with the skull on the right torso?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Vokshev said:


> I though since BA and SM have different codex, BA isn't exactly the same space marines as space marines...if you get what I mean.
> 
> Is your conversion for that dread legal? I can't seem to find that weapon in the codex.
> 
> ...


No they might not be exactly the same, but the core stuff is, thats why AoBR can be used. 
As for the dread its just how they designed it, to be generic so all chapters can use it and its not to hard to file it off and add Blood Angels iconography to it.

Yep the conversion is legal in the SM codex you can replace the ccw with a missiile launcher or twin-linked auto-cannon and on the other arm it can be equipped with and twin-linked autocannon aswell, it could even be equiped with twin-linked lascannon and twin-linked autocannon,


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

What faction is the skull insignia on the dreadnought for?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Vokshev said:


> What faction is the skull insignia on the dreadnought for?


Its not for any chapter, like iv said its all generic iconography, meaning it can be used with any chapter regardless of chapter insignia.


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

Its just a generic Imperial Skull/Eagle ... Each Army has Basic troops , Basic Tactical Marines are the Standard 10 Man Squad, 1 Sergeant, 1 Special Weapon, 1 Heavy Weapon & 7 Basic Troopers with Bolters ... the Terminators are the basic Stormbolter Power fist ones, & Dread has Multi Melta Powerfist with Stormbolter. the Black Reach set is Perfect place to start any Army ... gives you a good start army(s) marine and Orc and Rule book, and all the dice and templates you will need.

From there you can add more specialty characters and squads Like Dante, Mephiston, Death Company or etc if decide on Blood angels. maybe even a few tanks.


----------

